# OCTOBER POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Nov 7, 2007)

Vote your favorite now for OCTOBER POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 18, 2007)

As always, it's sooooo difficult to narrow it down to just one choice. Another fine crop of nominated photos.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 19, 2007)

Excellent work everyone. My vote is in.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 19, 2007)

I got a nomination!?!?!?! :shock: 

:cheer:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 19, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> I got a nomination!?!?!?! :shock:
> 
> :cheer:



Now if only I hadn't already voted...:blushing:


----------



## JIP (Nov 19, 2007)

O.K. so I came to vote but, and this is going to sound stupid but, what is the October theme????.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^ Photo of the month doesn't have a 'theme'...they're the shots nominated by fellow members as being worthy of the PotM award. You're thinking of the monthy _challenge_, where people submit their own shots based on a chosen theme.


----------



## JIP (Nov 19, 2007)

O O.k. I am dumb sorry.


----------



## Meysha (Nov 27, 2007)

Ooooohhh!! What an interesting bunch of photos!

It's seems like such a shame I can only vote for 1. I wish I could put preferential voting..... ah well.


----------

